# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  How to get or attract traffic on Social Media

## serverhenry

How to get traffic on Social Media like facebook,twitter,youtube? any suggestions..

----------


## adrianh

> How to get traffic on Social Media like facebook,twitter,youtube? any suggestions..


Good one. Did you hear the one about the American who claimed never to have heard about Hollywood!

----------


## RVR

Post some content that has some humor in it, try to be original.  

People will share it and you will get some likes in

----------


## soum500

Hello
Very good advice, high quality content with useful information can always help to generate traffic on social media. I get by bad traffic with the groups on facebook on the content is excellent people will share.

----------


## Dave A

> I get by bad traffic with the groups on facebook on the content is excellent people will share.


My mind just exploded  :Online2long:

----------


## HR Solutions

LOL

----------


## jitendra8819

Wondering how your peers are using social media? Discover which social network marketers most plan on investing in (hint: it’s not what you think). Also see how much time marketers spend on social media and much more (56 pages, 90 charts)! Get this free report and never miss another great article from Social Media Examiner. Join more than 590,000 of your peers!

----------


## Youneek

Lol this thread has some wonky advice. Thought I'd just post my 2c anyway. Getting big amounts of traffic on social media, for me at least, is to create sharable content. Content that you yourself would like to share with other people. Know what people want/like and try and connect it with your business in a way. Don't just see social media as a way to promote your business, it'll come through in your posts and it'll bore your followers. Nobody is on social media all day to read about other businesses, so find a way to "disguise" your business as relatable social content.

----------


## Tushar bhosale

Stay in touch with social sits to improve your post and details to post on social sites.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Lol this thread has some wonky advice


LOL Yep some real "clever" people around ....

----------


## adriel39

6 Ways to Boost Your Social Media Traffic Fast

1. Inspire Your Audience With Visuals
2. Make Your Content Easily Shareable
3. Improve Your SEO
4. Know When Your Audience Is Listening
5. Research Your Competitors
6. Continuously Engage With Your Audience

----------


## Basment Dweller

Launch a blog as part of your business website, then publish regular, unique, high quality, keyword infused articles/content about your industry, include guides, tips, current events, infographics etc then push all this content through your social media channels using an aggregator like hootsuite or buzz sumo. This will help get your website ranked in Google and it will build a small following through social media sharing which will in turn drive traffic to your website.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Social media is for human. Your content must be relevant and worth sharing.

How to pay tax
How to get a credit score
What is the best unit trust

Those are the sort of articles we share as its relevant to our audience and it's genuinely helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## rawoke

Lol just be "viral" :P

----------


## Kathy50

Now a days *Social Media* is the one of the effective and engaging platform to be exposed and explore.
When it comes about *Facebook, Instagram, twitter* and other social media platforms, I will say that they have built a very strong base not only for connection but also to promote oneself. 
As *Facebook* has developed their features step by step to their users that they can get adapt with easily. Social Media community and group are one of their best feature which gathers a bunch of users under a topic or niche or what they are interested about. 
There are many groups developed on many topic, and the best part is most of them are always active that means there plenty of potential customers are being live on those community. 
On the other hand, you can also promote your business profile by sharing with good content on related group. For example, if anybody want to promote their service related Web design, they should find some community related their service join them and promote with his business page content or web content. I think that would be very effective for the outreach as well as promotion.

Here I am gonna talk about some key facts on *Social Media* strategy: 

1.First of all you need to focus on *making connection*, what I am concerned about is making connection with your *target audience*. Choose your target audience. Make a research on what they like about you or you are providing them.

2.Then focus on the engagement how they like to be engaged with you or your brand. Your brand story, message, activates product or service.

3.Make their own *community* with you. Try to make them feel free here to share with their experiences, problems and troubleshooting. You can make it effective by responding regularly.

4. Always try to be updated with the *trend*, be updated with whats going out there, make interesting content regarding that and deliver to your audience in time.

5.Be *consistent* with your activities. In my eyes, this is the thing where everybody makes the mistake. *Consistency* is the one of the most important piece to get your goal on Social media platforms. Keep *consistency* when you are publishing your content or speaking with the audience.

Remember, when it comes on social media, this platform has been established to promote oneself through making *connection*.
So there is great role of *content* if that can make engagement among those connection. In that case you can think, we can copy from others? that actually makes the differences.
Unique content always stays far ahead and it makes you more trustworthy to your audience.

Remind it once they lose their trust, you can never bring it back.
Quality content must need to contain user awareness that will guide them properly with resourceful knowledge reflecting their satisfaction.
*Because credibility does matter rather than the visibility.*
Hope you find it helpful.

----------


## ChristopherKing

For getting more traffic on social media you can try some tracks like hashtag, unique content etc. I use Instagram where I upload my photos and videos among my followers and for increasing follower I use always upload HD Images, videos and write unique content with the hashtag in my caption.

----------


## claassenattorney

It is quite unusual to hear that you can post your questions in Social Forums and you hopefully do not know how to get traffic through social media platforms? Are you up to this question or there is some deep query that you cant explain clearly? We think you want to know something else, not just simple as this one?

However, if you have engaging contents mix with humor, you are surely to get traffic on social sites.

----------


## HesterHahn

I like to spend my time on Social Sites especially Instagram is my favorite because of its features like selfie stickers, It saves photos to post later, It saves live video as a story etc. which are really interesting and best to spend time easily. I always post my creative photos and videos to show my friends my popularity.

----------


## RealAdDbn

Hi...Hope you well.
I think firstly consider your target market.
Do you have a business you trying to promote?
Create Profiles of your target market.
It will allow you to funnel content creation, ad creation....this happens over time.....
SOCIAL MEDIA IS NOT A CAMPAIGN IT IS LONG TERM....instead of thinking of growing your community too fast too quick...Grow and nurture a quality audience over time...with relevant info.....I guess!!!

----------


## kylojoe

If you want to get more traffic on your social media like as facebook, twitter, YouTube? The high quality content with useful information can always help to get traffic on your social media. You can buy social media services to get more traffic and you can improve your social media ranking on search engine.

----------


## New Perspective studio

LOL. First of traffic... i hope you mean good traffic like your market .... not just 1000 likes that dont mean anything..except some kind of skewed social self validation. Id rather have 50 ... my market. If you get that good lets move on...

Social media is niche dependant, pintrest will get you many bridesmades and decor hire sales ( Trust me i know ). Try that on Instagram and you wont get as far, try it on linkedin and i dont think youl get married.

 What im trying to say is go where you target market is, you content dependant on what you are doing should reflect brand humour and shouldn't push too hard for sales on social media. Content that invokes emotion i found is the best thing, humour is a good one but let me give you an example. I do web design so i dont go around posting just about web design. My market is primarily business owners or startups, with families to look after. So i share content they can relate to. 

For example i made a post the other day along the lines of : This one is for you, the business owner, rising to meet every challenge. To provide for your own, empowering others to provide for their own. 
Used a image of a business man getting up in the morning. 

Why this, because theres a guy out there who is not doing so well with his business now he trying to come up with a solution he has looked into going online maybe, but maybe wasnt convinced by the site he went to, he will like my post maybe yay..... One day il post something about optimising websites for better sales or even how having a website is a must blah blah blah...that guy will see it and may think its his solution...... because he has seen 20 other posts before hand talking about business and family and the struggle...I UNDERSTAND HIM HE THINKS.

 I just get them to like my page, so they wil see my posts and every now and them i do a post thats a bit "salesy"... now i already have the right market watching and some guys pick up and buy it.

----------


## kylojoe

*Ways to Immediately Boost Your Social Media Traffic*
Write a short and informative title 
You can share images and videos with social media sites
Make your social media profile attractive 
You can post regularly on social media sites to engage new visitors

----------


## Dave A

...pretend you're from Scottsdale, Arizona...

----------


## New Perspective studio

> ...pretend you're from Scottsdale, Arizona...


That could work too haha, womans day posts guys, praise female entrepreneurs, moms, woman that hold up the fort while their men are running a business , offer a discount in celebration.... and so forth. Great way to show appreciation on social media, build a brand culture and maybe get some business too.  :Wink:

----------


## kylojoe

*Way to get traffic on your social media*
1. Optimize Your Content for Each Network
2. Make Your Content Easily Shareable
3. Post when your audience is active
4. Engage with your audience
5. Improve Your SEO

----------


## claassenattorney

> *Way to get traffic on your social media*
> 1. Optimize Your Content for Each Network
> 2. Make Your Content Easily Shareable
> 3. Post when your audience is active
> 4. Engage with your audience
> 5. Improve Your SEO


The steps that you have mentioned is far beyond just social media marketing, the steps cover entirely the process of digital marketing. Few months back, I have taken help from a SEO company and it has provided me the similar list of services that are included in their package. Social media marketing or how to get traffic on social media is not as vast as you explained. I personally prefer using social sites like Twitter, Facebook, Instagram for getting traffic. However, while sharing through social media, you should provide catchy content that will attract the viewers at very first glance.

----------


## New Perspective studio

> The steps that you have mentioned is far beyond just social media marketing, the steps cover entirely the process of digital marketing. Few months back, I have taken help from a SEO company and it has provided me the similar list of services that are included in their package. Social media marketing or how to get traffic on social media is not as vast as you explained. I personally prefer using social sites like Twitter, Facebook, Instagram for getting traffic. However, while sharing through social media, you should provide catchy content that will attract the viewers at very first glance.


If you look at his previous posts that list is his solution to pretty much every question on this forum. I would disagree that social media is not vast, when for example your text ratio can have a impact on conversions, time of the week and day of your posts, are your posts planned to setup or all they all trying to push for a sale? are they meant to in still curiosity? Brand awareness ? or offer value? There is a balance between all these things. A good social media marketing strategy is well tailored and planned in advance. 

Current campaigns are monitored and adjusted according to insights and almost every platform facebook, instagram and pintrest now give business acounts and detailed user metrics for that specific reason.

----------


## lynsofia

Social Media is important in today's online business trends, its uses of social media platform and website to promote company product and online business information with a large number of active users. It provides incredible benefits that help reach millions of customers worldwide and increase your brand awareness, increase engagement with your customers. To get more genuine traffic from social media, you follow some points as- 

- Inspired Your Audience with Visual Representation
- Make your Content Easy Shareable
- Make sure Your Url Visible
- Referral People
- Post When your Audience Active
- Engage more with Audience
- Improve SEO

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Meh, social media doesn't always result in a perfect fit for your business. 

Retail businesses will probably do a lot better in that space than a law firm for example.

----------


## JassicaT

Boosting,

----------

